# OT: Oregon St Beavers Football 2005



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I thought I'd start a thread we could use all season long for discussion. Just bump it from week to week. Sticky worthy??


*Game 1:
Beavers 41 PSU 14*

Beavers slowly got into rhythm and increased the lead almost every quarter as expected. Nothing to brag about. Nice opening for the "Raising Reser" project completion. Looks first-class!!

OSU Record 1-0


*Game 2:
Beavers 30 Boise St 27*

Beavers pull out nail-biter at the end with a Serna field goal. BSU was ranked at the time. The Beavers kept the Bronco offense in control and scored enough to stay in the game until the end.

OSU Record 2-0


*Game 3:
Louisville 63 Beavers 27*

Beavers started 10-0, then were trampled by the Cardinals. No Beaver defense and little offensive protection. Moore got beat up. Cornerbacks were humiliated. Game not as close as score indicated. Louisville went to #11 ranking afterword. Louisville looked USC-esque.

OSU Record 2-1


*Game 4:
Arizona St 42 Beavers 24*

Close first half, then midway through the 3rd, #18 ranked Sun-Devils (3-1) run off 28 straight points to take commanding lead and send fans home. Late scores by the Beavers kept the score as close again. Cornerbacks again struggled to keep receivers in check. Six OSU turnovers sealed fate.

OSU Record 2-2


*NEXT OPPONENT - WASH ST 3-0 @ OSU*


I hope we can use this format to discuss Beaver Football for the rest of the year. Please feel free to add to the discussion. Maybe PBF can help add the scores and summary for each coming week to thread #1.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

IMO, OSU HAS to beat WSU to get into a bowl game this year, because I don't think they will beat Cal and UCLA on the road the following two weeks, and we know their track record at Autzen. They will roll over AZ,UW, and Stan, but need this weeks game for a winning season.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Unfortunately, YOU ARE RIGHT.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> IMO, OSU HAS to beat WSU to get into a bowl game this year, because I don't think they will beat Cal and UCLA on the road the following two weeks, and we know their track record at Autzen. They will roll over AZ,UW, and Stan, but need this weeks game for a winning season.


I agree.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Certainly this one is as close to a must win as they come. Win this and the path to a bowl game is very reasonable with games against league bottom feeders UW, UA and Standford. Hopefully this team progresses each week like last year and finish strong with a win over an overrated Duck squad.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

OSU is going to be much worse than I originally thought. They made Louisville look like world-beaters. There is no way this Beaver team makes a bowl game.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

What a great game today against the Cougs. WSU dominated the first half, Beavs defended and roared back in the second half. Great win for the Beavers.

Would someone with access please modify and update POST #1 to reflect the score and same format. Thanks.

It was also my first time down to the new Reser. Wow - great sitelines and we stayed completely dry! I took many breaks to go inside to the Common indoor area and watched the USC v. ASU game during lulls in the game.

Go Beavers.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Big Win! Great Game! Go Beavs!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Game 1:
Beavers 41 PSU 14*

Beavers slowly got into rhythm and increased the lead almost every quarter as expected. Nothing to brag about. Nice opening for the "Raising Reser" project completion. Looks first-class!!

OSU Record 1-0


*Game 2:
Beavers 30 Boise St 27*

Beavers pull out nail-biter at the end with a Serna field goal. BSU was ranked at the time. The Beavers kept the Bronco offense in control and scored enough to stay in the game until the end.

OSU Record 2-0


*Game 3:
Louisville 63 Beavers 27*

Beavers started 10-0, then were trampled by the Cardinals. No Beaver defense and little offensive protection. Moore got beat up. Cornerbacks were humiliated. Game not as close as score indicated. Louisville went to #11 ranking afterword. Louisville looked USC-esque.

OSU Record 2-1


*Game 4:
Arizona St 42 Beavers 24*

Close first half, then midway through the 3rd, #18 ranked Sun-Devils (3-1) run off 28 straight points to take commanding lead and send fans home. Late scores by the Beavers kept the score as close again. Cornerbacks again struggled to keep receivers in check. Six OSU turnovers sealed fate.

OSU Record 2-2


*Game 5:
Beavers 44 Cougars 33*

Cougs steamrolled the Beavers in the first half, leading 30-16. Then the defense showed up and the Beavers looked their best yet this season coming all the way back to take a victory at home.

OSU Record 3-2


*NEXT OPPONENT - 10/15 OSU @ Berkley, #12 AP Cal 5-0*


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

HUGE win today! 

I cant believe they won with Moore throwing so many INT's.


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice win, this will give them a chance to actually make it into a bowl game. Another 2 more wins and they'll be eligible. If they can pull of Arizona and Washigton they should be set. Since i think they don't have a chance with Oregon or UCLA.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

By far, the best win of the year for the Beavs. Wow. Overcoming adversity at every turn and turnover. Outplaying the Bears on their own field. And establishing a running game for the first time all season.

Woooooo Hoooooooo!!!

Go Beavers. It's a good day.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

tlong said:


> OSU is going to be much worse than I originally thought. They made Louisville look like world-beaters. There is no way this Beaver team makes a bowl game.




and Telfair is way too short to be a good point guard. hehe


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

No chance with UO or UCLA? Wouldn't you have said the same about Cal? They might prove you wrong.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I have to admit I was rooting for Cal. I knew they were over-rated and was hoping they'd come into Autzen with an inflated ranking so when the Ducks put a whoopin' on em it'd impress all the voters, but the Beavs exposed them before we could...damn! Now Im rooting for OSU to run the table till the CW. Suddenly this years CW could have a lot riding on it. Nice win Beavs.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

tlong said:


> OSU is going to be much worse than I originally thought. They made Louisville look like world-beaters. There is no way this Beaver team makes a bowl game.


Care to revise your statement?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> Care to revise your statement?


fat chance.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> fat chance.


Are you saying Zach is too fat for the NBA?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> Are you saying Zach is too fat for the NBA?


 :angel:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> :angel:


Does that angel mean we should have drafted Al Jefferson?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> Does that angel mean we should have drafted Al Jefferson?


 :idea: no!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Interesting stat shown during the game: 

Since last year's loss to Cal the Beavs had gone 9-3 (now 10-3), losing only to USC, Louisville, and Arizona State. 

Another interesting stat was OSU outscoring their opponents by some gigantic margin in the 4th quarter this year (although some of that may have been during the blowout).

I know he has his detractors (like all coaches) but once again I think Riley's doing a heck of a job, especially making adjustments, and especially considering this isn't the most talented or experienced Beaver team we've seen lately (e.g. our lack of DBs).

Man, that was a crazy game.

Go Beavs! :clap:


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

i love watching this beaver team, but sometimes it is just so frustrating because i feel like we would be SO much better with a pair of capable corners. they just get eaten alive every single game. 

the rest of the defense has played pretty well, at least not getting destroyed. it seems like the entire season our line has stopped the offense for 2 plays, and then the corners get beat giving the opponent a first down. 

some people might call me crazy, but i think we have only lost one game (or undefeated) if Brandon Browner would have stayed for this year at corner. oh well.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Browner was very overrated imo. He lacked good technique and often was called for PI or holding last year. There was a reason he wasn't drafted at all last year. Anyways good win for the Beavers, lets see if they can play a better offensive game against UCLA on Saturday,because their D saved them last game.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Browner was very overrated imo. He lacked good technique and often was called for PI or holding last year. There was a reason he wasn't drafted at all last year. Anyways good win for the Beavers, lets see if they can play a better offensive game against UCLA on Saturday,because their D saved them last game.


He was certainly an overrated pro prospect, but 6'4" and great speed will make up for a lot of mistakes in technique at the college level. 

Fact is: he was an excellent college corner and I agree with the other post. If Browner was on this team, they may still be undefeated.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

IMHO another example of Riley's coaching ability - taking this team and improving each and every week. It has been his trademark for many years and again this year.

Look for this team to continue to improve. I don't expect a victory against the Bruins, but we should be solid in the rest of the games and give the Ducks a good game in Autzen.

I guess its time for Dennis Erickson to finally find another job. Riley's should be secure.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Call me crazy, but I'd like to see what Gunderson can do. I'm not impressed with M.Moore.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

sa1177 - still think the Beavers arent a top 50 team?


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Browner was very overrated imo. He lacked good technique and often was called for PI or holding last year. There was a reason he wasn't drafted at all last year. Anyways good win for the Beavers, lets see if they can play a better offensive game against UCLA on Saturday,because their D saved them last game.



Browner did get some calls against him last year, but i was fine with that because he was very physical at the corner position, which would be nice right now. if you watch closely, our corners are beat time after time because our corners are too soft. they get bumped, which causes separeration for a quick post, and its a first down. i think they need to initiate more of the action and instead of completely reacting to the offensive player. 

hopefully our guys will continue to improve.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> sa1177 - still think the Beavers arent a top 50 team?


I will admit the Beavs have clearly surprised me this year along with a few others I am sure..I am still not fully buying the Beaver bandwagon yet though. I do admit they will probably make a bowl game though which is something I would not have bet on at the beginning of the year. 

Most sites I checked which have speculatve rankings for the top 50 teams in the nation had OSU anywhere from 39-47 so IMO they lose a few games and they fall out of the top 50. Although if I was doing the rankings myself I would rank them in the top 50, so for now I will admit I was wrong. 

Since it seems you are so confident, care to make that bet on the Civil War now? :biggrin:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Since it seems you are so confident, care to make that bet on the Civil War now? :biggrin:


Confident? NO, surprised... yes!

Bet on the Civil War... not a chance! Unless you wanna give me some points.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Bet on the Civil War... not a chance! Unless you wanna give me some points.


Well since I don't know much about betting or setting point spreads lets wait and see what the official game spread is. Then we can decide.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

How is California still ranked in the top 25?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> How is California still ranked in the top 25?


I agree they shouldn't be..my guess the argument for them being there would be that one of their losses was to #8 UCLA.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> How is California still ranked in the top 25?


No idea. The teams they've beaten have a combined 5 wins! Oh well, hope they win next week and come into Autzen as an overrated ranked team.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Very impressed with the Beavers this weekend. They played a great game against Cal, much better than my Steelers did against Jacksonville today. The Beavers seem to be getting better as they go, I am really looking forward to the Civil War this year, should be a great game. :yes:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Game 1:
Beavers 41 PSU 14
*
Beavers slowly got into rhythm and increased the lead almost every quarter as expected. Nothing to brag about. Nice opening for the "Raising Reser" project completion. Looks first-class!!

*OSU Record 1-0*


*Game 2:
Beavers 30 Boise St 27
*
Beavers pull out nail-biter at the end with a Serna field goal. BSU was ranked at the time. The Beavers kept the Bronco offense in control and scored enough to stay in the game until the end.

*OSU Record 2-0*


*Game 3:
Louisville 63 Beavers 27*

Beavers started 10-0, then were trampled by the Cardinals. No Beaver defense and little offensive protection. Moore got beat up. Cornerbacks were humiliated. Game not as close as score indicated. Louisville went to #11 ranking afterword. Louisville looked USC-esque.

*OSU Record 2-1*


*Game 4:
Arizona St 42 Beavers 24
*
Close first half, then midway through the 3rd, #18 ranked Sun-Devils (3-1) run off 28 straight points to take commanding lead and send fans home. Late scores by the Beavers kept the score as close again. Cornerbacks again struggled to keep receivers in check. Six OSU turnovers sealed fate.

*OSU Record 2-2*


*Game 5:
Beavers 44 Cougars 33*

Cougs steamrolled the Beavers in the first half, leading 30-16. Then the defense showed up and the Beavers looked their best yet this season coming all the way back to take a victory at home.

*OSU Record 3-2*


*Game 6:
Beavers 23 Cal Golden Bears 20*

This was by far the most complete game for the Beavers, yet this year. The defense was stopping the run and defending at the corners (and deep). Despite anemic red-zone play in the first half, the Beavers stayed in the game. And the Beavs ran the ball against Cal for over 170 yds on the ground.

*OSU Record 4-2, 2-1

NEXT OPPONENT - 10/22 OSU @ UCLA, #8 AP 6-0*


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.pigskinpost.com/blog/index.php/msmith/2005/10/17/midseason_report_part_1


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Look who's ranked #2. GO BEAVS!

http://www.sportsline.com/collegefootball/playerrankings/regularseason/WR


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Look who's ranked #2. GO BEAVS!
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=2194835


You got my attention, but the link takes me to a shoe story at Arkansas State. Is there a link on that page that I'm missing?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> You got my attention, but the link takes me to a shoe story at Arkansas State. Is there a link on that page that I'm missing?


Ooops! I fixed it.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Help is on the way.



Oregonian said:


> Tigard lineman commits: Tigard senior Mau Nomani, a 6-foot-5, 290-pounder, has made an oral commitment to play for Oregon State next fall.
> 
> Nomani is ranked the 44th-best recruit in the nation by rivals.com, one of the country's top online recruiting sites. He has helped Tigard compile a 4-2 record this fall.


Welcome, Mau! :clap:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

COOL! Thanks for posting the news B.Bert.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*HUGE * game against UCLA this weekend! I pretty much gave up on the Beavs after the ASU game, but am now back on the bandwagon (sorry about that). I think they have a good chance against the Bruins.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

tlong said:


> *HUGE * game against UCLA this weekend! I pretty much gave up on the Beavs after the ASU game, but am now back on the bandwagon (sorry about that). I think they have a good chance against the Bruins.


Welcome, tlong! :clap:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> Help is on the way.
> 
> 
> Welcome, Mau! :clap:


I friend of mine (who's a Duck fan) follows all this recruiting stuff very very closely and says that the Beavs are getting some real good recruits so far. They already have 12 oral commitments.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Vbookie: Oregon State @ UCLA (-9) 10/22/05 

Bet your points on it here


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

kamego said:


> Vbookie: Oregon State @ UCLA (-9) 10/22/05
> 
> Bet your points on it here


I'll take the 9! GO BEAVS!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I'll take the 9! GO BEAVS!



I'll bet on them if all the OSU fans do


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I put 500 on them. I didn't even know we had vBookie threads until I read this? *GO BEAVS!*


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

tlong said:


> I put 500 on them. I didn't even know we had vBookie threads until I read this? *GO BEAVS!*


That's why I posted here. I know Oregon and OSU have a few football fans


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I love VBOOKIE!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I love VBOOKIE!


Thats right. lol


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Didnt see these things mentioned in this thread and they may be of interest to OSU fans... 

*OSU RB leaves the team...* 

http://www.oregonlive.com/sportsflash/beavers/index.ssf?/base/sports-2/1129169041105802.xml&storylist=orbeavers

*Legal troubles mount at Oregon State...*
http://kptv.com/Global/story.asp?S=3941781&nav=menu156_2


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Hmmmm...I wonder if spoolie is a duck fan? Really hard to tell.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

TP3 said:


> Hmmmm...I wonder if spoolie is a duck fan? Really hard to tell.


Hmm...I wonder. Gotta bring up all the crap our football team does.

As far as recruiting, we have that one OLB who is verbally comitted from California that was on the ESPN HS Football show...do you know what I'm talking about. We have the LB, plus some athlete from Ohio and some other good players....definately something to get excited about. Now we just need a quarterback and a decent line.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Travelled to the game this weekend. Great game. The final score indicates a much closer game than was really played. I thought OSU looked much better than the Cal team.

On a side note, there were many very beautiful Cal girls at the game.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Read the Duck thread and you will understand.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Didnt see these things mentioned in this thread and they may be of interest to OSU fans...
> 
> *OSU RB leaves the team...*
> 
> ...


Thanks for keeping us informed. I wont cry about it like you did in the Duck thread.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Is it just my wishful thinking, or does anybody else _smell_ an upset over the Bruins today?


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I do.

B - E - A - V - E - R - S !!!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ABM said:


> Is it just my wishful thinking, or does anybody else _smell_ an upset over the Bruins today?


That must have been your wifes cooking you smelled.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

All I can say today is: O - U - C - H !!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Game 1:
Beavers 41 PSU 14*

Beavers slowly got into rhythm and increased the lead almost every quarter as expected. Nothing to brag about. Nice opening for the "Raising Reser" project completion. Looks first-class!!

OSU Record 1-0


*Game 2:
Beavers 30 Boise St 27*

Beavers pull out nail-biter at the end with a Serna field goal. BSU was ranked at the time. The Beavers kept the Bronco offense in control and scored enough to stay in the game until the end.

OSU Record 2-0


*Game 3:
Louisville 63 Beavers 27*

Beavers started 10-0, then were trampled by the Cardinals. No Beaver defense and little offensive protection. Moore got beat up. Cornerbacks were humiliated. Game not as close as score indicated. Louisville went to #11 ranking afterword. Louisville looked USC-esque.

OSU Record 2-1


*Game 4:
Arizona St 42 Beavers 24*

Close first half, then midway through the 3rd, #18 ranked Sun-Devils (3-1) run off 28 straight points to take commanding lead and send fans home. Late scores by the Beavers kept the score as close again. Cornerbacks again struggled to keep receivers in check. Six OSU turnovers sealed fate.

OSU Record 2-2


*Game 5:
Beavers 44 Cougars 33*

Cougs steamrolled the Beavers in the first half, leading 30-16. Then the defense showed up and the Beavers looked their best yet this season coming all the way back to take a victory at home.

OSU Record 3-2


*Game 6:
Beavers 23 Cal Golden Bears 20
*
This was by far the most complete game for the Beavers, yet this year. The defense was stopping the run and defending at the corners (and deep). Despite anemic red-zone play in the first half, the Beavers stayed in the game. And the Beavs ran the ball against Cal for over 170 yds on the ground.

OSU Record 4-2, 2-1


*Game 7:
Beavers 28 Bruins 51*

#8 Ranked Bruins dominated, Beavers capitulated. After the first 4 plays for the Beavers - it went downhill fast. Defense was not sharp. Offense sputtered. Bruins were hitting on all cylinders.

OSU Record 4-3, 2-2

*NEXT GAME: Arizona visits OSU 10/29/05.*


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/or...sports/1130235956157511.xml&coll=7&thispage=1


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Oh... My... God. I didn't see or listen to the game, just got the play by play game cast, but Matt Moore. 6 INTERCEPTIONS!?! 

Like I said, I didn't see them, but I know one was at the end when the Beavs were almost in scoring position (UofA's 40) and another on their final drive (might have been a hail mary, they only had 4 seconds) just from watching the little gamecast on foxsports.com. For anyone who hasn't heard the Beavers lost to 1 and 6, errr, 2 and 6 Arizona 29-27. Bad bad bad game for the Beavs. This was AT RESER too. :nonono:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

TheoSaysNo said:


> Oh... My... God. I didn't see or listen to the game, just got the play by play game cast, but Matt Moore. 6 INTERCEPTIONS!?!
> 
> Like I said, I didn't see them, but I know one was at the end when the Beavs were almost in scoring position (UofA's 40) and another on their final drive (might have been a hail mary, they only had 4 seconds) just from watching the little gamecast on foxsports.com. For anyone who hasn't heard the Beavers lost to 1 and 6, errr, 2 and 6 Arizona 29-27. Bad bad bad game for the Beavs. This was AT RESER too. :nonono:


And I believe the internet broadcast may have been incorrect. I'm hearing that they were actually on the 24 yard line, not the 44, although the report I heard might be incorrect. 

If that's the case...inexcusable. OSU has one of the top 10 or so kickers in the nation. The kid can hit from up to 50 yards with relative ease. 

I find it hard to believe that Gunderson could have been any worse than Matt Moore today...Riley should have pulled him after the 1st half. That too is inexcusable. 

Riley teams have no discipline.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

You could be right. I think it said it was intercepted at the 24, but they could have been there and I just hadn't gotten the update. I'm bi-collegiate, so without the Ducks, I'm stuck rooting for the Beavers (though they still are my favorite of the two). Hopefully Dixon and Leaf can fill the void, or at least patch the leak enough to win next week.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

TheoSaysNo said:


> You could be right. I think it said it was intercepted at the 24, but they could have been there and I just hadn't gotten the update. I'm bi-collegiate, so without the Ducks, I'm stuck rooting for the Beavers (though they still are my favorite of the two). Hopefully Dixon and Leaf can fill the void, or at least patch the leak enough to win next week.


Yeah, I'm pretty much the same way.

I think Dixon will be excellent. Bellotti was very smart to get that guy some early season action to get his feet wet. With the extra week to prepare, they should be fine. Hopefully.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

TheoSaysNo said:


> Oh... My... God. I didn't see or listen to the game, just got the play by play game cast, but Matt Moore. 6 INTERCEPTIONS!?!
> 
> Like I said, I didn't see them, but I know one was at the end when the Beavs were almost in scoring position (UofA's 40) and another on their final drive (might have been a hail mary, they only had 4 seconds) just from watching the little gamecast on foxsports.com. For anyone who hasn't heard the Beavers lost to 1 and 6, errr, 2 and 6 Arizona 29-27. Bad bad bad game for the Beavs. This was AT RESER too. :nonono:



and to think that I passed up free tickets to today's game.....in the rain and missed that! :raised_ey 

Glad I stayed home to get ready for the winter and clean toilets!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Even better news for the Ducks, Stanford is up against UCLA 24-10 with 7:00 minutes left in the 4th.....Total shocker....


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Riley deserves to get fired. He made a ton of stupid play calls...most notibly when he went for it on 4th down, when we were at the 24 yard line and were only down 2 points. Beavers should have won. The coaches messed up and they deserve to get slammed.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

ucla beat stanford when i first saw that stanford was up i though good for the ducks not so good i guess.I cant wait until the new bcs rankings see if texas is still numero uno and if the ducks will move up.Texas was behind and they came back 4o somthing to 28.i forsure though usc would be number one because i thought the game was in the bag how wrong i was.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Perfection said:


> Riley deserves to get fired. He made a ton of stupid play calls...most notibly when he went for it on 4th down, when we were at the 24 yard line and were only down 2 points. Beavers should have won. The coaches messed up and they deserve to get slammed.


If it wasn't for Riley the Beavs wouldn't be even close to as respectable a Pac-10 team as they are....He has put together some pretty nice wins this season with subpar talent...

Riley also isn't the one throwing 6 interceptions and fumbling the ball.....


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I though matt morre was good?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Zidane said:


> I though matt morre was good?


He doesn't impress me...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

O he always looked like a rich punk to me so i never payed him attention until recently when some people on the tv said hes one of the best qbs in the pac 10 it was on fsn.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

GUNDERSON needs to start... Moore has to many TO's this season. 6 int's and 2 fumbles in one game, thats just ridiculous. No way we should lose to a bad Arizona team at home like that... UGH! 

GO BEAVS!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

not looking like OSU will be bowl bound this year,with that loss at home to a 1 qin squad, they just shot themselves in the foot. I don't see them beating Stanford or Oregon,and if Moore wan'ts to keep playing like this the Fuskies will get their first Pac-10 win in a couple of years.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Gunderson is better then Moore.Why don't they put him in?


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm guessing Moore beat him out and proved to be the better QB. Perfection, it wasn't a 2pt game at that time. Not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

6 int 2 fumbles im sure gunderson could do better.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Game 1:
Beavers 41 PSU 14*

Beavers slowly got into rhythm and increased the lead almost every quarter as expected. Nothing to brag about. Nice opening for the "Raising Reser" project completion. Looks first-class!!

OSU Record 1-0


*Game 2:
Beavers 30 Boise St 27*

Beavers pull out nail-biter at the end with a Serna field goal. BSU was ranked at the time. The Beavers kept the Bronco offense in control and scored enough to stay in the game until the end.

OSU Record 2-0


*Game 3:
Louisville 63 Beavers 27*

Beavers started 10-0, then were trampled by the Cardinals. No Beaver defense and little offensive protection. Moore got beat up. Cornerbacks were humiliated. Game not as close as score indicated. Louisville went to #11 ranking afterword. Louisville looked USC-esque.

OSU Record 2-1


*Game 4:
Arizona St 42 Beavers 24*

Close first half, then midway through the 3rd, #18 ranked Sun-Devils (3-1) run off 28 straight points to take commanding lead and send fans home. Late scores by the Beavers kept the score as close again. Cornerbacks again struggled to keep receivers in check. Six OSU turnovers sealed fate.

OSU Record 2-2


*Game 5:
Beavers 44 Cougars 33*

Cougs steamrolled the Beavers in the first half, leading 30-16. Then the defense showed up and the Beavers looked their best yet this season coming all the way back to take a victory at home.

OSU Record 3-2


*Game 6:
Beavers 23 Cal Golden Bears 20*

This was by far the most complete game for the Beavers, yet this year. The defense was stopping the run and defending at the corners (and deep). Despite anemic red-zone play in the first half, the Beavers stayed in the game. And the Beavs ran the ball against Cal for over 170 yds on the ground.

OSU Record 4-2, 2-1


*Game 7:
Beavers 28 Bruins 51*

#8 Ranked Bruins dominated, Beavers capitulated. After the first 4 plays for the Beavers - it went downhill fast. Defense was not sharp. Offense sputtered. Bruins were hitting on all cylinders.

OSU Record 4-3, 2-2


*Game 8:
Beavers 27 Wildcats 29*

The Wildcats coming to Reser looking for its first win against the Beavers in 4 years, struck with authority in the first half and took commanding lead on the misfortunes of Matt Moore's 4 first half interceptions. Second half, Beavers made it interesting, but another 2 interceptions (6 for the day) and fumble by Moore sealed the Beavers fate.

OSU Record 4-4, 2-3

NEXT GAME: OSU at Washington 11/5/05 on FSN TV.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

A dominating performance (kicking wise) for the Beavers!! Win 18-10 over Huskies. Can they get over their fobia of the red zone?


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Game 1:
Beavers 41 PSU 14*

Beavers slowly got into rhythm and increased the lead almost every quarter as expected. Nothing to brag about. Nice opening for the "Raising Reser" project completion. Looks first-class!!

OSU Record 1-0


*Game 2:
Beavers 30 Boise St 27*

Beavers pull out nail-biter at the end with a Serna field goal. BSU was ranked at the time. The Beavers kept the Bronco offense in control and scored enough to stay in the game until the end.

OSU Record 2-0


*Game 3:
Louisville 63 Beavers 27*

Beavers started 10-0, then were trampled by the Cardinals. No Beaver defense and little offensive protection. Moore got beat up. Cornerbacks were humiliated. Game not as close as score indicated. Louisville went to #11 ranking afterword. Louisville looked USC-esque.

OSU Record 2-1


*Game 4:
Arizona St 42 Beavers 24*

Close first half, then midway through the 3rd, #18 ranked Sun-Devils (3-1) run off 28 straight points to take commanding lead and send fans home. Late scores by the Beavers kept the score as close again. Cornerbacks again struggled to keep receivers in check. Six OSU turnovers sealed fate.

OSU Record 2-2


*Game 5:
Beavers 44 Cougars 33*

Cougs steamrolled the Beavers in the first half, leading 30-16. Then the defense showed up and the Beavers looked their best yet this season coming all the way back to take a victory at home.

OSU Record 3-2


*Game 6:
Beavers 23 Cal Golden Bears 20*

This was by far the most complete game for the Beavers, yet this year. The defense was stopping the run and defending at the corners (and deep). Despite anemic red-zone play in the first half, the Beavers stayed in the game. And the Beavs ran the ball against Cal for over 170 yds on the ground.

OSU Record 4-2, 2-1


*Game 7:
Beavers 28 Bruins 51*

#8 Ranked Bruins dominated, Beavers capitulated. After the first 4 plays for the Beavers - it went downhill fast. Defense was not sharp. Offense sputtered. Bruins were hitting on all cylinders.

OSU Record 4-3, 2-2


*Game 8:
Beavers 27 Wildcats 29*

The Wildcats coming to Reser looking for its first win against the Beavers in 4 years, struck with authority in the first half and took commanding lead on the misfortunes of Matt Moore's 4 first half interceptions. Second half, Beavers made it interesting, but another 2 interceptions (6 for the day) and fumble by Moore sealed the Beavers fate.

OSU Record 4-4, 2-3

*Game 9:
Beavers 18 Huskies 10*

OSU kicked butt on the huskies (as in field goals) but were denied from touchdowns all day. Cold, hard rain and wind fell the entire game - yet Moore didn't throw one away. Defense played well, as expected against this (lack of) competition. The Beavs now looking for at least one win to ensure Bowl eligibility. This one looks like better prospect than the Ducks in Autzen.

OSU Record 5-4, 3-3

*NEXT GAME: Stanford @ OSU 11/12/05 on FSN TV.*


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

VBookie for the Stanford game http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=214317


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Game 1:
Beavers 41 PSU 14
*
Beavers slowly got into rhythm and increased the lead almost every quarter as expected. Nothing to brag about. Nice opening for the "Raising Reser" project completion. Looks first-class!!

OSU Record 1-0


*Game 2:
Beavers 30 Boise St 27*

Beavers pull out nail-biter at the end with a Serna field goal. BSU was ranked at the time. The Beavers kept the Bronco offense in control and scored enough to stay in the game until the end.

OSU Record 2-0


*Game 3:
Louisville 63 Beavers 27*

Beavers started 10-0, then were trampled by the Cardinals. No Beaver defense and little offensive protection. Moore got beat up. Cornerbacks were humiliated. Game not as close as score indicated. Louisville went to #11 ranking afterword. Louisville looked USC-esque.

OSU Record 2-1


*Game 4:
Arizona St 42 Beavers 24*

Close first half, then midway through the 3rd, #18 ranked Sun-Devils (3-1) run off 28 straight points to take commanding lead and send fans home. Late scores by the Beavers kept the score as close again. Cornerbacks again struggled to keep receivers in check. Six OSU turnovers sealed fate.

OSU Record 2-2


*Game 5:
Beavers 44 Cougars 33*

Cougs steamrolled the Beavers in the first half, leading 30-16. Then the defense showed up and the Beavers looked their best yet this season coming all the way back to take a victory at home.

OSU Record 3-2


*Game 6:
Beavers 23 Cal Golden Bears 20*

This was by far the most complete game for the Beavers, yet this year. The defense was stopping the run and defending at the corners (and deep). Despite anemic red-zone play in the first half, the Beavers stayed in the game. And the Beavs ran the ball against Cal for over 170 yds on the ground.

OSU Record 4-2, 2-1


*Game 7:
Beavers 28 Bruins 51*

#8 Ranked Bruins dominated, Beavers capitulated. After the first 4 plays for the Beavers - it went downhill fast. Defense was not sharp. Offense sputtered. Bruins were hitting on all cylinders.

OSU Record 4-3, 2-2


*Game 8:
Beavers 27 Wildcats 29*

The Wildcats coming to Reser looking for its first win against the Beavers in 4 years, struck with authority in the first half and took commanding lead on the misfortunes of Matt Moore's 4 first half interceptions. Second half, Beavers made it interesting, but another 2 interceptions (6 for the day) and fumble by Moore sealed the Beavers fate.

OSU Record 4-4, 2-3

*Game 9:
Beavers 18 Huskies 10*

OSU kicked butt on the huskies (as in field goals) but were denied from touchdowns all day. Cold, hard rain and wind fell the entire game - yet Moore didn't throw one away. Defense played well, as expected against this (lack of) competition. The Beavs now looking for at least one win to ensure Bowl eligibility. This one looks like better prospect than the Ducks in Autzen.


*Game 10:
Beavers 17 Cardinal 20*

Beavers lose game and QB Moore for rest of season. Serna misses 3 FG attempts, of which only one had serious distance. Too many turnovers and lack of execution. Ducks are next.

OSU Record 5-5, 3-4

NEXT GAME: OSU @ UO DUCKS 11/19/05 on FSN TV 3:45PM.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> *Game 1:
> Beavers 41 PSU 14
> *
> Beavers slowly got into rhythm and increased the lead almost every quarter as expected. Nothing to brag about. Nice opening for the "Raising Reser" project completion. Looks first-class!!
> ...



Anyone care anymore??? I predict Ducks by at least 2 touchdowns. Sad, Sad, Sad Season.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

The beavs have to win to be bowl eligble dont they?This is a rivalry game and by the ducks last offensive production in a game i was for sure we lost i wouldnt count on anything.Both teams are gonna be hyped to win.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Zidane said:


> The beavs have to win to be bowl eligble dont they?


Yes.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Zidane said:


> The beavs have to win to be bowl eligble dont they?This is a rivalry game and by the ducks last offensive production in a game i was for sure we lost i wouldnt count on anything.Both teams are gonna be hyped to win.


In a way, it's like last years game (cept the Ducks have a better record than the Beavers did last year). If things were "normal" (both teams relatively the same) the home team has it. This year, the Beavers are crap at the end now (injuries, youth, poor coaching and priming the pump) and the Ducks aren't playing like gang-busters, BUT they're still playing better.

And on top of that it's a home game. So as much as it sickens me to say this, I bet the Ducks win big (like the Beavers did last year). 

IF, and imho it's a monumentally big if, the Beavers win they maybe deserve a bowl game. But since that ainta happening, they ain't going bowling.

Shame that Mike Haas' senior year was this one. 

Dennis, please come back! You can pay for Mike Rileys compensation!

I wouldn't be surprised to see the ducks win by 20+.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Its gonna be ugly. 

Beavers - 20
Ducks - 37


GO BEAVS!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Game 1:
Beavers 41 PSU 14*

Beavers slowly got into rhythm and increased the lead almost every quarter as expected. Nothing to brag about. Nice opening for the "Raising Reser" project completion. Looks first-class!!

OSU Record 1-0


*Game 2:
Beavers 30 Boise St 27*

Beavers pull out nail-biter at the end with a Serna field goal. BSU was ranked at the time. The Beavers kept the Bronco offense in control and scored enough to stay in the game until the end.

OSU Record 2-0


*Game 3:
Louisville 63 Beavers 27*

Beavers started 10-0, then were trampled by the Cardinals. No Beaver defense and little offensive protection. Moore got beat up. Cornerbacks were humiliated. Game not as close as score indicated. Louisville went to #11 ranking afterword. Louisville looked USC-esque.

OSU Record 2-1


*Game 4:
Arizona St 42 Beavers 24*

Close first half, then midway through the 3rd, #18 ranked Sun-Devils (3-1) run off 28 straight points to take commanding lead and send fans home. Late scores by the Beavers kept the score as close again. Cornerbacks again struggled to keep receivers in check. Six OSU turnovers sealed fate.

OSU Record 2-2


*Game 5:
Beavers 44 Cougars 33*

Cougs steamrolled the Beavers in the first half, leading 30-16. Then the defense showed up and the Beavers looked their best yet this season coming all the way back to take a victory at home.

OSU Record 3-2


*Game 6:
Beavers 23 Cal Golden Bears 20*

This was by far the most complete game for the Beavers, yet this year. The defense was stopping the run and defending at the corners (and deep). Despite anemic red-zone play in the first half, the Beavers stayed in the game. And the Beavs ran the ball against Cal for over 170 yds on the ground.

OSU Record 4-2, 2-1


*Game 7:
Beavers 28 Bruins 51*

#8 Ranked Bruins dominated, Beavers capitulated. After the first 4 plays for the Beavers - it went downhill fast. Defense was not sharp. Offense sputtered. Bruins were hitting on all cylinders.

OSU Record 4-3, 2-2


*Game 8:
Beavers 27 Wildcats 29*

The Wildcats coming to Reser looking for its first win against the Beavers in 4 years, struck with authority in the first half and took commanding lead on the misfortunes of Matt Moore's 4 first half interceptions. Second half, Beavers made it interesting, but another 2 interceptions (6 for the day) and fumble by Moore sealed the Beavers fate.

OSU Record 4-4, 2-3

*Game 9:
Beavers 18 Huskies 10*

OSU kicked butt on the huskies (as in field goals) but were denied from touchdowns all day. Cold, hard rain and wind fell the entire game - yet Moore didn't throw one away. Defense played well, as expected against this (lack of) competition. The Beavs now looking for at least one win to ensure Bowl eligibility. This one looks like better prospect than the Ducks in Autzen.


*Game 10:
Beavers 17 Cardinal 20*

Beavers lose game and QB Moore for rest of season. Serna misses 3 FG attempts, of which only one had serious distance. Too many turnovers and lack of execution. Ducks are next.

OSU Record 5-5, 3-4


*Game 11:
Ducks 56 Beavers 14
*
Ducks played for revenge of season ago, and whip the Beavs in the 109th Civil War. Mistakes, interceptions, penalties, etc. keep the game from being close. Ducks play consistent, flawless game and win going away. Looking for Bowl Series Bowl game. Good luck Ducks.

FINAL 2005 OSU RECORD 5-6, 3-5


----------

